# Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese for cancer



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

wanted to share an interesting find as I was researching flax seed oil for dogs.

The Budwig diet claims to help cancer in humans (and dogs)
Holistic Dog - Flaxseed Oil


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Cottage Cheese is a part of Scout's daily cancer diet but we mix it with fish oil, not flaxseed. There is a popular dog diet for those with MCT that is slightly modified from the people version of Budwig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone willing to give the flax seed oil and cottage cheese a go needs to be aware that it is vital that the oil and cheese are mixed to the extent that you cannot see a separation. Doing it with the small amounts needed for a dog is extremely difficult. A fork to mix or a blender will not cut it. It is almost as if the human needs to take on this regime and give a part to their dog to get the right consistency.

It should also be noted that flax seed oil can facilitate bleeding so it should not be used around the time of surgeries.

It can work, but as with any cancer fighting protocol you need to be very precise. Good luck!!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Doug said:


> Anyone willing to give the flax seed oil and cottage cheese a go needs to be aware that it is vital that the oil and cheese are mixed to the extent that you cannot see a separation. Doing it with the small amounts needed for a dog is extremely difficult. A fork to mix or a blender will not cut it. It is almost as if the human needs to take on this regime and give a part to their dog to get the right consistency.
> 
> It should also be noted that flax seed oil can facilitate bleeding so it should not be used around the time of surgeries.
> 
> It can work, but as with any cancer fighting protocol you need to be very precise. Good luck!!


Didn't know about bleeding! Thanks for the info


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

You guys make also in addition to that try coconut oil, its super packed with nutrition and has cancer fighting properties


----------

